# Boar Busters Hunting Rig



## Boar Buster Line (Apr 28, 2010)

Let see some of you guy hunting trucks, trailers, and atv outfits... and get some ideas out there!!!!

This is our rig designed and built by boar busters kennel. This rig comes in handy thats for sure. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## william johnson (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats a good lookin rig man! I know some guys in chipley with the last name holly they do powerline work. do u  know any of them holly boys?


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 28, 2010)

Ya''ll haul a mess of dogs with that rig and your new box for sure...looks good.. Im looking at maybe trading my ATV for a Jap Mini and Buuild it up as a dog rig for around the state...just have to check and see if I can put it on the road up here in SC  its tagged in GA but It would be cool afte I do a little work on it.   Anybody know if they can be registered for on road use?


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Apr 28, 2010)

if it isreg in ga it should be reconized by all states in the us


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Apr 28, 2010)

i no alot of hollys could u put a first name with it


----------



## hoghunter102 (Apr 28, 2010)

My aunt has one curdogs and all i know is she has it legal lized but thats in tenneesse but get some nice tires for it to get trackshone my aunt has four wheeler tires on it and that thing is a monster lol we put the sides of the bed down one day and stacked 35-40 hay bells on it but it was a load


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks  I check the DMV in the morning..Again I like your rig..look better with some hogs on the top


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Apr 28, 2010)

i no i am scared to put em on the fresh painted box lol.... we got 2 monday night but we put em in my partners truck lol....


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Apr 28, 2010)

I know what you mean I kept mine clean and looking new for a while then I just let it go..I will repaint it when I put together  abox for someone this summer just to mess it up again..just character


----------



## tompkinsgil (Apr 29, 2010)

heres mine it can fit 2 4 wheelers or 1 ranger or rhino


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Apr 29, 2010)

thats a nice trailer i like how the box is built on the front, leaves plenty of room


----------



## wildlifecory (Apr 29, 2010)

ya'll gonna have to quit posting stuff like this.  I just got out of the welding shop, and now I have a lot of fresh new ideas to start on.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Apr 29, 2010)

nice rigs guys !!


----------



## Lured In (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is what I am workin with. A 4-wheeler will ride on top of the trailer if neded.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Apr 29, 2010)

Just got this one done. Still needs some paint.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Apr 30, 2010)

Those sure are some nice trailers.... Keep em coming


----------

